# Plane crash English Channel 1969



## grahame knott (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi all, knowing how many seafarers from the past watch and participate on this forum I thought it would make a good place to ask for some help please. It is a long shot I know but still worth a go and any little piece of information or vague memory would be more than welcome.
Around about 0700 on a May morning in 1969 a large aircraft crashed into the sea mid English Channel around the area of what is now the Casquets Traffic separation scheme. It is hard to believe that this wasn’t seen by commercial shipping at the time especially as one report suggests there may have been a fireball however we are not certain of this.
So if you were there in the Channel at that time or someone you know was or you heard a rumour all those years ago please do get in touch it would really help us with a project we have been working on for many years.
I hope I have put this in the right place if not please move to whichever forum you think best.
Thanks 
Grahame Knott
www.theshipwreckproject.com


----------



## Union Jack (Jul 22, 2009)

*I hope I have put this in the right place if not please move to whichever forum you think best.*

May I suggest that you should also post your question at http://www.pprune.org/aviation-history-nostalgia-86/ since I can almost guarantee that you will tap into a fund of useful information.(Thumb)

Jack


----------

